# Need help selecting a weed trimmer....



## Jack Gaskins (Jun 1, 2016)

Hello, new to this forum and hunting for information on weed trimmers for residential use. I have reviewed a lot of info around the internet about Echo, Husqvarna, Stihl and other trimmers and basically it seems if you use non-ethanol gas and trimmer brand oil you shouldn't have any problems with any brand trimmer you purchase. Least that is what I have surmised after reading a lot of threads. I have a .23 acre yard no big weeds just tall grass around fence. Just don't want to drag a cord around and don't want a battery trimmer either so gas is my only other option. I went to Home Depot and held the Echo SRM 225. I didn't like the way it felt in my hands, throttle grip to big and handle bar to small. Went to Lowes and held the Husqvarna 323L and it felt lighter and the throttle grip was more comfortable. Both have similar engines I guess. I haven't gone to a Stihl dealer yet to try an fs56RC-E but most threads are positive about this trimmer. What do you guys think, should I go try a Stihl fs56 or just go with the Husqvarna. The Husgvarna 128LD is a little less $ but the 323L is a step up and a solid shaft. Thanks for reading.
Jack


----------



## Babaganoosh (Jun 1, 2016)

I only bought my house 2 years ago so my collection of gear isn't complete but I learned from my dad to go to the commercial place and buy the commercial version of that kind of stuff. Even if it means saving until the next paycheck or two. I have a stihl kombi unit with a line trimmer attachment. It's a beast. It's actually overkill for a lime trimmer but there are other attachments that require more power. 

My advice is to skip the big box store equipment and find a commercial place. Don't matter if it's stihl or not and get a line trimmer there. It will last forever and if something breaks the shop will have parts to fix it. Good luck finding parts for a big box store trimmer in 5 years. My dad still has the line trimmer that I used as a kid to trim. I'm 38 now and he's got 12 acres and a 200 yard fence line. That line trimmer has to be 22 years old at least.


----------



## alderman (Jun 2, 2016)

Another route you may want to consider is buying used. You can get the trimmer for a fraction of the cost of a new one. Most sellers will let you start it before you buy. 
Are you looking for a loop handle or a bicycle handle unit?
For tall grass I would opt for one that will handle at least .095 diameter line. 
It has been my experience in the tall grass to make several sweeps from the top to the bottom as opposed to starting at the bottom as the tall grass tends to wind around the trimmer head. More power helps eliminate this as the unit can power through. 
Don't overlook Shindaiwa. Solid line of trimmers and brush cutters. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Jun 3, 2016)

Bought my echo 260 3 years ago. Abuse it regularly and the only maintenance I've had to do is fuel and air filters.


----------



## GlynnC (Jun 6, 2016)

Nothing wrong with big box store equipment if it's a commercial brand. The Husqvarana and Echo trimmers are the same as a mower shop if the same model no. I like both brands, but prefer the Husqvarana because of power to weight ratio. My favorite trimmer for the price is the Husky 223L--and as mentioned above, have brought several off CL for 1/3 new price!


----------



## stltreedr (Jun 7, 2016)

I bought an echo straight shaft trimmer 11 years ago... I have never: Changed the spark plug, changed the air filter, emptied the gas out at the end of the season or done anything but put new string on it or gas in it. It has always started right up and worked like a champ. Probably one of my better buys ever. The primer bulb even dry rotted out and has a big hole in it and the damn thing still keeps going.


----------



## alderman (Jun 7, 2016)

I bought a Shindaiwa C35 in 1984 to use on 50 acres of overgrown property. The cost was $325 which I though was a lot of money at that time. I have changed the fuel line once and the thing still runs. 
In the meantime I started collecting Shindaiwa equipment. A couple of months ago I purchased a used C35 for $115 shipped to my door. Put in a fuel line and carb kit and it runs great. Just an example of what you can get on the used market. 
My mom had a little Homelite trimmer with the motor at the cutting head. That little sucker just ran and ran even though the motor was covered in gunk all of the time and she never did any maintenance on it. 
Just goes to show that sometimes the little cheapy stuff can last a good long while as well. I think the odds of that happening are better if you go commercial from the get go. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Gaskins (Jun 7, 2016)

I purchased the Husqvarna 322L at Lowes. Took it out of the box and noticed the trigger grip/handle rotated left and right and have movement up and down the shaft. At first I thought maybe something was loose. Checked the screws and all were tight. Looked on line at a parts diagram and did not see any reason there should be so much slop in the grip. Maybe it is Husqvarna's Anti-Vibration design, don't know but decided to return it to Lowes today. Checked out the display and it had the same loose grip. Just felt like it would brake on me. Anyone have a Husqvarna trimmer with a loose grip?


----------



## Franny K (Jun 7, 2016)

We have a small echo curved shaft trimmer, probably almost 20 years old by now it rotates the string clockwise viewed from the operator's eyes. This throws the debris away from the legs better than the angle drive straight tube other ones. I see the most expensive Husqvarna battery one can go either way but you don't want battery. I just bought a 36 or so cc Honda one with bike handles. They make a hoop handle 25cc one that might be better sized but still likely larger than what you have in mind. They gave me a bill of sale just like I was buying a motorcycle. It gets 1 out of 10 rating for clean air, starts easy, and probably is more pleasant sounding to most folks.


----------



## GlynnC (Jun 7, 2016)

Jack Gaskins said:


> I purchased the Husqvarna 322L at Lowes. Took it out of the box and noticed the trigger grip/handle rotated left and right and have movement up and down the shaft. At first I thought maybe something was loose. Checked the screws and all were tight. Looked on line at a parts diagram and did not see any reason there should be so much slop in the grip. Maybe it is Husqvarna's Anti-Vibration design, don't know but decided to return it to Lowes today. Checked out the display and it had the same loose grip. Just felt like it would brake on me. Anyone have a Husqvarna trimmer with a loose grip?


I actually bought the 322L's bigger brother (525L) because of the anti-vibe. I'm having problems with tingling/numbness in my throttle hand!


----------



## Jack Gaskins (Jun 8, 2016)

GlynnC said:


> I actually bought the 322L's bigger brother (525L) because of the anti-vibe. I'm having problems with tingling/numbness in my throttle hand!



Are you having problems now with the 525L or you were having problems until you moved to the 525L?


----------



## GlynnC (Jun 8, 2016)

Jack Gaskins said:


> Are you having problems now with the 525L or you were having problems until you moved to the 525L?


Just bought the 525 two weeks ago--much better than anybother trimmer that I have (a bunch)!


----------

